# Siamese Flying Fox Acting Odd?



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi, I have a 75 gallon, heavily planted tank with Siamese flying foxes, australian rainbow fish, gourami, and 1 unknown algea eater, this tank has been doing great for a while now, at least a few years, plants are flourishing, rainbow fish are great and all others were in great health, we havent added any new fish or plants into the tank for at least a year. About 2 days ago, i noticed 1 of my little flying foxes swimming upside down on the bottom of the tank, his dark brown top became very pale, and he seems to switch while he's swimming. I think I may have caught him too late, but what could be the problem, and is it possible to treat or should I just expect the worst thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

What are the water parameters on the tank?

What is your normal tank maintenance routine?

Did you mean "twitch" rather than "switch"?

Are any of the fish flashing against objects in the tank?

Are they all eating and behaving normally?

Any fin deterioration?

Kim


----------



## drummerguydw (Mar 28, 2008)

need to test

I do a 20 gallon water change weekly, and its a 75 gallon tank

ya twitch, sorry bout typo

I dont know what you mean about flashing, but there isnt any aggression or displaying of any kind

All of them are eating and behaving normally

He seems to have a little out of his pectoral fins.

Other than that, I dont know the average lifespan but my brother had it for about 2 years and we have had it about a year. And one of the same type died about 2 months ago. And we had a crebensis (sp), die about 6 months ago, but neither of those really showed symptons before they died.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may just be old age - I don't really know their life expectancy, but with alot of species, 3 years would be a pretty long time!

"Flashing" means rubbing his / her body against objects in the tank, like scratching.

Any white cottony growths around the part of the fin that is deteriorating, or is it just torn?

Do you have a hospital tank to move him to for closer observation? If so, I would do that, and then do daily water changes and add some Melafix and keep a closer eye on him.

Kim


----------

